# (Works)How to maintain root through any updates (moto phones only)



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

This is strictly from P3Droid

Doing the following will allow your device to maintain root through any upgrade (unless motorola changes things)

I use root explorer, but you can also use adb pull and push.

RootExplorer Method

go to /system/bin/
open in text editor - mount_ext3.sh
add the following lines to the very bottom

chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
chmod 4755 /system/app/Superuser.apk

ADB method

adb pull /system/bin/mount_ext3.sh
open the file in your favorite text editor
add the following lines to the very bottom
chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
chmod 4755 /system/xbin/su
chmod 4755 /system/app/Superuser.apk​Save file

adb push mount_ext3.sh /data/local
adb shell
mount -o rw,remount /dev/null /system
cat /data/local/mount_ext3.sh > /system/bin/mount_ext3.sh
chmod 777 /system/bin/mount_ext3.sh

Done!!!

This method was proposed by Djrbliss, and only slightly altered by me...please thank @DjrBliss on Twitter.

Here's the source link:

How to maintain root through any upgrade (Motorola Devices Only)

Thanks DjrBliss!
Thanks P3Droid!

Thought I'd share this here and if it was already posted my bet but I looked around and didn't see it.

Just sharing along.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Sjflowerhorn said:


> I applied p3's forever root method and after some doubt and mental quarrel i decided to go through with it. I am now running rooted .893 it seems faster so far. Screenshots to come.
> 
> I am in no way responsible for your actions.
> 
> ...


He took the plunge


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Well now you can guarantee Moto will fix this before they issue the OTA officially.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

How? Its posted by himself on mydroidworld and twitter. ? Its not a secret.. 
Keep up with it and plus he has the secret root method that he won't release till another moto phone comes out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been running. 893 rooted for a few days. The battery is still not great, but it is snappier. The home launcher is more responsive. All in all unless you are comfortable with adb, i'd wait for the OTA or for droidTh3ory or P3droid to work their magic.


----------



## westhaking (Jun 13, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> I've been running. 893 rooted for a few days. The battery is still not great, but it is snappier. The home launcher is more responsive. All in all unless you are comfortable with adb, i'd wait for the OTA or for droidTh3ory or P3droid to work their magic.


Does the .893 update help with the data connectivity issues?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

westhaking said:


> Does the .893 update help with the data connectivity issues?


Yup. Sure does.


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

is there even a way to root on .893 cause my root didnt stick and now i cant even use the fastboot to go back to stock rom.. help?


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

Question. I have applied. 893 update with no problems however I noticed after checking the mount file in system/bin that the commands I entered to maintain root through the update are no longer there. Does anyone know if we would have to enter those \"maintain root\" commands again? Anyone else not seeing these commands?


----------



## darkstarchuck (Sep 27, 2011)

great81577 said:


> Question. I have applied. 893 update with no problems however I noticed after checking the mount file in system/bin that the commands I entered to maintain root through the update are no longer there. Does anyone know if we would have to enter those \"maintain root\" commands again? Anyone else not seeing these commands?


They are gone on mine, as well. .893 update, theory's reblurred V2.0... curious


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

They will be gone if you flash a rom that doesn't have them. The point of those 3 lines is to maintain root during an ota update that doesn't wipe your system partition.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

I went from stock 886-->893 with the code inserted and it remained for me. Stock rom of course.


----------



## RangeRat125 (Sep 23, 2011)

So is it safe that we need to re-enter those 3 lines of code for any future ota ipdates.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

great81577 said:


> So is it safe that we need to re-enter those 3 lines of code for any future ota ipdates.


Yes. Will cause no harm


----------

